# Blues nightclub penrith



## no1rich (Jul 24, 2008)

Got here 1 week to late I'm afraid as the demo crew had already started. Got a few shots from the roadside and then security came out to see what I was up to. After a few pleasantries they opened up the gates and let me in, they just said to let them know when I was going so they could let me out. Very nice fellas...

Anyway, Blues Nightclub was the highlight of a night out in Penrith. After a pub crawl round all the usual haunts you'd usually end up here, or Toppers round the corner (But blues was abit cheaper).
It was a filthy place really, only small, but they would really pack you in like cattle. The toilets were dreadful, with piss everywhere, and it was the scene of many a scrap. The mirrors made the place seem a little bigger, but pretty soon they'd be dripping in condensation and sweat, as there was no aircon at all.
Even with all its faults its a shame to see the place go, was some good times had in there

On with the pics..









































































































End of an era....


----------



## BrickMan (Jul 24, 2008)

DAMN!!!

been there a few times, shame to see it go  theres been loads of nightclubs going under the past few years


----------



## Richard Davies (Jul 24, 2008)

I see a few people left their coats behind, even after that sign was put up behind the bar.


----------



## Random (Jul 24, 2008)

I went in there once, I was the only crusty in a club full of casuals. Nobody started on me though, I used to be able to clear a one metre radius around me by headbanging with dreads full of beads and sharp stuff. I didn't rate it much as a night out, too much like being in a squaddie pub. If I remember there were about 5 girls in there and 300 lads.

PS Penrith's #1 Nitespot? I thought there was only one club in Penrith, at least when I went there.


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 24, 2008)

Nice one, pity its so smashed up but you got there just in time. Looked to be very intact before the demo started. Must have been interesting nosing about with it in this state remembering it from a night out so different.


----------



## NobodyGirl (Jul 24, 2008)

love them mirrored walls! Awesome


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 25, 2008)

Enjoyed seeing your photos, no1rich...I'm getting rather addicted to demolition pics these days. Love the 'open-air bar'. 



Random said:


> ...I used to be able to clear a one metre radius around me by headbanging with dreads full of beads and sharp stuff...


----------



## no1rich (Jul 25, 2008)

There's Topper's Nightclub and the Warehouse left now. There used to be one called the Blue Monkey, but that only lasted a few years. There's a pub called The Lion, right next to The White Horse down the road, thats been empty for about 12 years now. Next time I'm back up I'll have to have a better look around, sealed up pretty good. Blues went to make room for a superstore, Tesco I belive


----------



## BigLoada (Jul 25, 2008)

Penrith's No1 Nightspot. I love it!

Only been to Penrith once. Was offered a 3 day old dead trout by a tramp who sang Elvis songs to me all night over a crate of Kestrel super we shared in the park.

That club looks pretty cool though, all those mirrors and stuff. Pity its demoed though.


----------

